# 3000



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay this is my 3000 post.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

YAY! Congrats! I'll probably never reach that milestone! LOL


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks it seems like every 3 wedge I reach 1000 more.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank at this rate at the end of the month I will be a silver member.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Forgive me for being so...blunt, but how do you get to be a silver member or a bronze member and all that? Sorry, I just don't understand it very well.  BTW, congrats on your 3000th post!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your post amount 5000 silver 10000 gold.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## Spencerjunie (Nov 7, 2012)

CONGRATS! just wanted to know how to treat fin rot i am kind of in a crisis


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

More water changes, aquarium salt, but we need more care info.


----------



## Spencerjunie (Nov 7, 2012)

thank you so much my beta took antibiotic this morning fin rot became his issue 2 days ago. tomorrow i will check on him. we have also put him in his own separate tank away from our other tank mates


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dirty water and fin damage are common causes.


----------



## Spencerjunie (Nov 7, 2012)

thanks


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------

